# stripped window sash lock



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like wood windows... You can fix those like any other stripped hole in wood. Use larger (wider or longer) screws to catch some new material, fill them with new wood and glue then redrill, or other "quick-fix" methods. Be careful using longer screws though as there is glass in there if you go too far.

What kind of condition are they in in general? I know you didn't mention replacement, but 15 year old builder grade wood windows are often not in great shape. Windows on Washington is a prolific poster here and I believe that he serves your area even if you are just looking for local advice. Great guy.


----------



## userid (May 4, 2010)

HomeSealed said:


> Looks like wood windows... You can fix those like any other stripped hole in wood. Use larger (wider or longer) screws to catch some new material, fill them with new wood and glue then redrill, or other "quick-fix" methods. Be careful using longer screws though as there is glass in there if you go too far.
> 
> What kind of condition are they in in general? I know you didn't mention replacement, but 15 year old builder grade wood windows are often not in great shape. Windows on Washington is a prolific poster here and I believe that he serves your area even if you are just looking for local advice. Great guy.


Wider screws won't work because they won't fit in the sash lock's holes. Longer ones are probably fine. I've also just watched a few youtube videos, in which they fill the hole in the wood with toothpicks or matches and then put in the screw. Sounds like a smart thing to do. Gotta try that out first.

Thanks.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If those were mine I'd sure pass on matches and more than likely tooth picks too. Do it right the first time by boring a 1/4" hole about an eighth inch deeper than the present hole. Put a stop on the drill bit.
Before gluing in a 1/4" hard wood dowel, bore a 1/8" and a 3/32" hole through the center of two scrap pieces of dowel to test the screw fit. Once that's determined cut dowels to length, bore the holes and glue them in. Install the locks the next day.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Match sticks and toothpicks covered with glue and whacked into the hole have worked for years and years. Doesn't sound too elegant, but a longer screw along with that treatment should be just fine and very easy. Ron


----------



## userid (May 4, 2010)

ront02769 said:


> Match sticks and toothpicks covered with glue and whacked into the hole have worked for years and years. Doesn't sound too elegant, but a longer screw along with that treatment should be just fine and very easy. Ron


Sounds like I should really give it a try. Thanks.


----------

